# FS: BRAND NEW! 17X9 DEEP DISH "DAYTONS"



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

PM ME OFFERS / NO BULLSHITTERS!!!



















































PM ME WITH ANY ???'S[/size][/color]


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

pics and any trades


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Aug 5 2008, 02:38 PM~11267320
> *pics and any trades
> *


pics will be up later on... pm me on trades but more looking for $$$


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

post them pics up


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THESE ARE SUPER CLEAN!!! TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT 4 SOME BADASS DAYTONS!!! :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANY OFFERS???  :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

not tryin to hijack..jus thought this might help... This is how bad ass the 17x9 reverse daytons can look on a caddy... these were wrapped in 235/55/17 vogues.. (car wasn't finished hence missing moldings and emblems etc)

NOT THE ACTUAL RIMS HE'S SELLING.. just thought i'd post this so u can see how similar ones look


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks homie.. n e more pics of this caddy???


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

o.k. first $750 takes em'... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 15 2008, 01:49 AM~11349527
> *o.k. first $750 takes em'... :0  :0  :0
> *


deal of the century right there... i priced these when i sold my caddy, and ur gona have to take his price and quadruple it to buy these new.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 15 2008, 04:59 AM~11350176
> *THANKS HOMIE...GUESS NOBOBY KNOWS HOW GOOD OF A DEAL THIS IS!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:*


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

nice ass wheels!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks...check ur pm's


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SOMEONE IS GONNA COME UP ON THESE FOR THIS PRICE.. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

HERE ARE SUM NEW CLEARER PICS... (RIMS STILL HAVE THE DAYTON OIL ON THEM THEY ARE NOT DULL) 

gold is perfect & no curb checks at all!!!









































:0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 14 2008, 10:40 AM~11342684
> *not tryin to hijack..jus thought this might help... This is how bad ass the 17x9 reverse daytons can look on a caddy... these were wrapped in 235/55/17 vogues..    (car wasn't finished hence missing moldings and emblems etc)
> 
> NOT THE ACTUAL RIMS HE'S SELLING.. just thought i'd post this so u can see how similar ones look
> ...



THOSE ARE NOT REVERSE HOMIE. SORRY TOP BUST YOUR BUBBLE. LOOK AT THE LIP ON THE ONES HE IS SELLING NO MATTER WHAT BRAND REVERSE WILL HAVE A HELL OF OF DISH.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 12:45 PM~11394688
> *THOSE ARE NOT REVERSE HOMIE. SORRY TOP BUST YOUR BUBBLE. LOOK AT THE LIP ON THE ONES HE IS SELLING NO MATTER WHAT BRAND REVERSE WILL HAVE A HELL OF OF DISH.
> *


yeah... homie realized that he was running standards & let me know already.... but these are 4 sure reverse. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE??? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT  

I CAN'T BELEIVE THESE AINT GONE YET!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!! :cheesy:


----------



## impala1961drptop (Jan 26, 2006)

CHECK UR PM!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala1961drptop_@Sep 4 2008, 02:13 PM~11519480
> *CHECK UR PM!!
> *


SOLD ALREADY


----------

